# What tools do you use at home? good stuff or cheapies?



## paintninja (Jul 7, 2014)

I have bought a bit of ryobi gear of late and given it quite a bit of use around the house. 

I have my makita and bosch stuff for work, but i find having a set of tools already in the house saves me running back and forward between the car when im doing stuff at home, i have all my cordless gear ready to go in the shed.

So i've settled on some ryobi stuff for home jobs around the place, ive found the ryobi stuff quite good when you compare the price you pay for it against say the makita stuff.

Do any of you guys use much ryobi stuff, or would you be too ashamed to admit using ryobi gear HA.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I see nothing wrong with having something cheap kicking around the house. Beats going out to the truck to get it.


----------



## paintninja (Jul 7, 2014)

Youngin' said:


> I see nothing wrong with having something cheap kicking around the house. Beats going out to the truck to get it.


and if it gets knocked off its not the end of the world.

I think ryobi should have stuck with the dark blue, doesnt look so much like a kids toy then !


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

My retired gear stays at home or things iv upgraded from or have had a few repairs and arent reliable enough for site use


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

I use the same stuff. My truck and trailer are in the driveway.

It's just my personal preference, but I've never bought a cheap tool. I just can't do it. It aggravates the chit out of my when I use one. Have it be a hand tool or an electric tool, whatever. I can't afford Festool, or tools of that quality, but the standard DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita, etc., is what I use at home and work. Screwdrivers/pliers are Klein. Some bigger screwdrivers are Craftsmen. Levels are Stabila and Johnson. I have some Channellock stuff. Tapes are all Stanley.

The cheapest stuff I have is my sharpening stone and guide. I just have a cheap guide by General and a Norton combination oil stone. Surprisingly, they work great for my needs so I never had a reason to upgrade to the more expensive diamonds.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

My shops just down the hill from the house & that's where my trailer sets when its not on the job. I use the same tools I make my living with.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm doubling up my tools for shop use. It gets to be a real hassle when I have a shop project going on and have to load/unload all the time. Or end up missing a tool at a job.

I do some light custom cabinetry so having a shop set up and ready to go is a big plus for efficiency. 

I use pretty much the same caliber of tools in the shop. Maybe a little less. Ex: For shop, I have Dewalt 20v compact drills vs the brushless with 4.0's I carry in the van.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I keep all the same tools at home and truck. Dewalt 18v. Everywhere you look around my house you'll see a drill and spare battery with charger nearby.

Murphy's Law. If you leave an item on the job you will also need it somewhere else.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

Same for me, trailer is in driveway most of the time. Have a small tool box in the house that was my wifes but other than that I just walk out to trailer.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

I just go out to the truck and grab what I need.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

I just get my tools from my truck my third car garage is where i keep most of my tools so every thing is generally handy I usually dont go cheap with my tools . makita , dewalt and Milwaukee sawzalls is what i prefer


----------



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

good stuff all the time!


----------



## paintninja (Jul 7, 2014)

Spencer said:


> I'm doubling up my tools for shop use. It gets to be a real hassle when I have a shop project going on and have to load/unload all the time. Or end up missing a tool at a job.
> 
> I do some light custom cabinetry so having a shop set up and ready to go is a big plus for efficiency.
> 
> I use pretty much the same caliber of tools in the shop. Maybe a little less. Ex: For shop, I have Dewalt 20v compact drills vs the brushless with 4.0's I carry in the van.


i like your logo


----------



## paintninja (Jul 7, 2014)

yes im contemplating getting a 2nd set of makita stuff for the house. But i honestly dont mind the ryobi stuff, its pretty solid and you can get every tool without having to switch a different battery charger setup. It is slower etc but you can get the job done with it.


----------



## NDW (May 28, 2011)

Ryobi isn't that bad. It's far better than Black & Decker and Tool Shop. It's perfectly fine for home owner use. But I must say I have regretted every cheap tool I have ever purchased.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

My trailer stays on the jobsite most of the time do I've got stuff for the house, mostly retired makita cordless. I keep most of my festool at my house. I run less projects and guys than I used to do I've got leftovers from when I was bigger.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

NDW said:


> Ryobi isn't that bad. It's far better than Black & Decker and Tool Shop. It's perfectly fine for home owner use. But I must say I have regretted every cheap tool I have ever purchased.


buy cheap , buy often right ?


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> My trailer stays on the jobsite most of the time do I've got stuff for the house, mostly retired makita cordless. I keep most of my festool at my house. I run less projects and guys than I used to do I've got leftovers from when I was bigger.


I am adding tools with the justification that I will need them someday to outfit guys when I get bigger...for now it is so convenient having multiples of tools.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Spencer said:


> I am adding tools with the justification that I will need them someday to outfit guys when I get bigger...for now it is so convenient having multiples of tools.


Yeah, I can't even count how many drills and impacts I have. I sold off a bunch that were worn, tossed some that were broken and I've still got well over a dozen.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I use the same tools. If I plan on doing something on the weekend I just bring the trailer home. I do have a small tool collection that stays home with screw driver and stuff


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

have some stuff in the house, most of it in the trucks in the driveway.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Use what ever it is that is working for you and your happy with. 



That's all that matters,,,,:thumbsup:




JMPOV,


----------



## paintninja (Jul 7, 2014)

RobertCDF said:


> Yeah, I can't even count how many drills and impacts I have. I sold off a bunch that were worn, tossed some that were broken and I've still got well over a dozen.


I think I have 5 circular saws in the shed and about 7 cordless drills :-/


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

And.......:blink:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I don't buy cheap tools. Not worth my time.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

My "around the house" tools or shop tools, are usually stuff that I thought was a good idea at the time but proved to be unreliable in the field.

I.e;

The Bosch 12volt drill and impact kit.

The other tools that are left in the shop are the less expensive hand tools I absolutely needed in the field that I realized I left on the shop table that morning.

I.e:

GB Dikes and Linemans vs. the Kliens I use in the field.

I guess the short answer is I try not to by the cheap Chinese crap.
I swore off Ryobi after the oscillating sander I foolishly bought almost 20 years ago. ( that thing was the biggest piece of crap...)


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Well......

Let's see here,.....


How many of the tools that we buy are made overseas....



I would take a wild stab at it and say " most".....




America has completely moved away from tools.....



It is what it is....



Sad,..



We own "rice burners"......:laughing:



All in good fun...,:thumbsup:


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Well...... Let's see here,..... How many of the tools that we buy are made overseas.... I would take a wild stab at it and say " most"..... America has completely moved away from tools..... It is what it is.... Sad,.. We own "rice burners"......:laughing: All in good fun...,:thumbsup:


these new dewalts are made in the USA


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

:no:


Forget it,....




If that were the case,...it would have "Made in the USA" ,...all over it,... 


The parts "are NOT!......


They all fvck around with "where it's "truly" made.....



It's not made in America.....sorry,...


Just saying....



We don't "make" tools....very,very, few and getting slimmer every year...



JMPOV,


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

socalmason said:


> these new dewalts are made in the USA


Built in the USA is not Made in the USA... Just clever marketing that you fell for.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

bcradio said:


> Built in the USA is not Made in the USA... Just clever marketing that you fell for.


it might not be 100 percent made in the USA regardless it still supports american jobs and thats more than a run of the mill made in china took


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Take a picture of what it says on the box for us.....:thumbsup:


Please,.......


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Take a picture of what it says on the box for us.....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Please,.......


Tools of the Brave: FAQ This should answer most/all of your questions. 

Obviously it's not perfect but, it does contribute more to the US economy than any of the other choices.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

What I want to see is a picture of the box "how it's worded" .....



That's all ......


You are naive to think we make tools.... not being nasty...


Honestly...



We don't make Sh!T ! we may "assemble" them together.., but making the entire tool........:laughing:


It's a joke....:whistling...



Word games....


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I build things......:blink:


Now "who - "makes" it......:blink:





Building....making.....I am so confused.....:blink:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

What's posted on the box is in the big circle on the web page that says, "Look for this logo." 

I am naive to think we make tools? Where in my post did I say that? Hand held power tools? No, we don't make any. It's disgusting and an embarrassment.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Look for this logo...........:laughing:



I'd like to take a picture of my ass and send it to them and say "look for this logo"........



That's what I think about that.....


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Look for this logo...........:laughing:
> 
> I'd like to take a picture of my ass and send it to them and say "look for this logo"........
> 
> That's what I think about that.....


Dude, settle down. Put the bottle down, you've had enough tonight.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> Dude, settle down. Put the bottle down, you've had enough tonight.


You mean - " you've had enough tonight...."
lol


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Robert,....

You be nice.!........:laughing:


Yes I am consuming libations....in moderation.....



Good side...I open up....:thumbup:...:laughing:








It would be an invigorating experience to see something that is actually "made" in America .....honestly....I pray for that day.....



We don't make much....... Not in our trade,,,,



Did you notice you don't hang on to a tool for more than 5 years......:blink: just a WAG.....:blink:



They become "recycled"....


I have machinery in my shop .......well..... 

My Oliver lathe- 20C is 107 years old,....my rare concentric Oliver 88D table saw...1929,.....my Oliver 117A - 1927, My rare MOAK 32 special...1942, And my AWWM 16" "buzz" jointer- 1923......



IMO- Priceless...... 


Point being.....we use to make some serious "quality" machinery......:thumbsup:


It's not hand helds....those........technology Has taken over.....IMO....it's going backwards ....unless your a collector.....


Although, 
There are some worth going after....



The old Porter cable routers - all metal.....:thumbsup:,....some saws....


But we have all become accustomed to batteries.....and that's the way things have been gong......



Saddens me we are not doing something about our tool/machinery heritage.....



JMPOV,...


----------



## dielectricunion (Feb 27, 2013)

Planned obsolescence pretty much put an end to durable consumer goods, unless you're talking about paying PREMIUM prices. So long as everyone insists on "progress" meaning each generation needs bigger houses and more cars in the driveway, and every company's earnings need to be bigger than last year. Sure doesn't help you sell more crap when your stuff never dies and can be repaired.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

You should spend some time on youtube....


You will be astonished the craftsmanship some people have produced with Sh!t for tools....:whistling



That is called "craftsmanship" IMB.......



All I ask. Does it cut straight, feel good,.do the job....and is going to get me through a few years....cause in a few year the likely hood of it being recycled ,...well,"...... that's what's going to happen......


I am referencing "chi com" made tooling..... Bosch, Dewalt, Makita, etc,etc,etc,.....they are all "MADE" overseas....



Do you notice they don't come out with were it's made......:blink:


Festool- made in Germany,.......and they are very proud to inform you of that......



Try finding where your HD, lowes,.tool.etc,etc, is made......:blink:


I call it "narrowing down the Sh!t"........:blink:



Just saying.....:blink:


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

dielectricunion said:


> Planned obsolescence pretty much put an end to durable consumer goods, unless you're talking about paying PREMIUM prices. So long as everyone insists on "progress" meaning each generation needs bigger houses and more cars in the driveway, and every company's earnings need to be bigger than last year. Sure doesn't help you sell more crap when your stuff never dies and can be repaired.


But this is what Brian is saying, in terms of electric hand tools.

I try and repair ALL the PC routers I have because they are second to none.

Warner and Brian spend hours and hours reclaiming and repairing old woodworking machinery.

I have a tremendous amount of respect for that electrical knowledge, "picking ability" and perseverance. 

I agree that some of us have become accustomed to the "throw away" mentality.

...just not all of us.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Thank you....:thumbsup:


I'm not bashing here,....

Just....


Truth is...it's keeping the revolving tool purchasing ......we live in recycle world.....:blink:



They are not intended to last.....




What would it cost to have an American wind a a stator /rotor......:blink:


My question is...let's say they brought back machinery/tools.....


Is it going to be far superior for what we have to pay.......:blink:


My hunch.....sadly....:no:

The tooling industry is always trying to get you to move on to the next.....



It's built in to the tool to fail.......


JMPOV,


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

At the moment we are in a consumable tool market. Plastic parts instead of metal chinsey aluminum instead of steel blade guards. 

Hell even my Hilti 18v+ (21.6 real voltage) impact driver and sfh hammer drill is made in China under HILTI Spec. At least the corded stuff I bought was made in European countries. Its still made with cheap labor just a different language.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Agreed.

To both points.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I will give you a perfect example...

I have the 12" glide bosch.....


I really do like the saw....honestly....


But

The pitfalls ....


They engineered the glide very well.....from that point onward..


Know what I think.....they could have mastered the engineering.....


Why it didn't happen.....:blink: ....


Here's the funny part..


Everyone was bitching about the weight of the 12" - justifiably........


So "we asked for a 10" "lighter version" .....in other words....



We want to transport the thing without getting a hernia......



Did they listen....:blink:.....:no:


Ahhhh...


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

PrestigeR&D said:


> Thank you....:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> I'm not bashing here,....
> ...


Even if it is heavier I would buy it just because I know it would out last me. You cant build a quality tool with plastic parts sorry it just cant happen. 

Even the guy who takes pristine condition of his stuff will occasionally have to ride it hard and put it away wet. It just happens in this trade.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh no ....


Lasting......


:no:...


Forget it....


We are all buying time ....(chicom tools).....and , the industry mentality..../direction...."......


JMPOV,.....


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Hell I wouldn't want to be stuck with the cordless tools of 5 years ago, and then 10 years ago, or 15 years ago, etc... there are also improvements made in technology that make newer tools desirable.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I totally agree Robert.....:thumbsup:


I want to grab the FUeL line of Milwalkie......:thumbsup:


The difference from my driver of only 2 years ago to the fuel .....



But that's what I am saying.....they have us in a revolving door Syndrome.......:blink:



That's all.....


Nice conversation gentleman....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

If we still made tools like they did 50 years ago we would be b!tching about how heavy they are.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Good point.......


Your absolutly write!.....things have changed....technology....




Question is...- why aren't we doing anything.....Festool did.....:blink:



Just saying......:blink:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

have two cube vans full of random hand tools, ladders etc. But for some reason the step ladder at my house has a broken step and i seem to use a vise grip for everything :blink:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

PrestigeR&D said:


> I want to grab the FUeL line of Milwalkie......:thumbsup:


I am really puzzled by your comments. You went on a rant about non made in USA tools then you post about your Bosch miter saw and now say you're going to buy a Milwaukee tool? I think TTI was tripping over themselves shutting down Milwaukee's US operations after they bought them. I don't think there is one Milwaukee tool left that isn't made in China. :confused1:


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Rustbucket said:


> If we still made tools like they did 50 years ago we would be b!tching about how heavy they are.


Drills I can understand they are better powered now. Not much if any thing anything has changed with saws. Just dont cheap out on parts and motors they are our bread and butter.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Yoo are correct J.C,..,,Do I have choice .....?:blink:, what line...., how long...:blink:


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I guess that's why I said " get what makes you happy"....


In between those words"""""


It's a short term relationship......


:


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

For a 100% US made/engineered hand held power tool by a 100% US owned company, No you don't have a choice.

However, the DeWalt stuff that someone had posted about is at least somewhat US. Give TTI a few more dollars and I'm sure they'll be more than happy to buy a few more US companies and ship all of their operations to China too.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

And.........:blink:



.


----------

